# Guru Gobind Singh Ji-Bani Twaprasad Kabit-Rituals Ritualism



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 7, 2004)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH.

Let us see what Guru Gobind Singh Ji says about certain rituals:

Twaprasad Kabit

1. KHOOK malaharigaj gadha bibhutdharee
gidooa msaan baas kario hee karat hain
IF God were pleased by rubbing dirt on ones body... then the elephant and the donkey perpetually throw dirt over themsleves...IF God were pleased by living in crematoriums and cemeteries..then the Gidh stays in cemeteries and crematoriums..

2. Ghughoom att basi lageh dolat udassi mirg
Tarvar sadeev moan sadheh ee mart hain
IF God were pleased by living in a cave..the ghughoo always stays in caves
IF God were pleased by remaining silent and sad... look at the Deer..they are always silent and sad-looking....and the TREES would please God because they are eternally SILENT

3. Bind ke sadhya taheh heej ki badiyah det
bandra sadeev paiyeh nageh hee firt hain
IF God were pleased by staying "Brahmcharee" ( unmarried ) then the Heejrehs ( transvestites ) are eternally unmarried.... IF God were pleased by going barefooted..then the monkeys always go about barefooted

4. Bhoot bancharee chhit chhaona sabhe doodhadharee
paon ke aharee su bhujeang janiat hai
IF God were pleased by living in the JUngles..then the forests are full of bhoots..IF God were pleased by drinking only MILK..then babies drink only milk..IF God were pleased by only breathing air..then snakes etc are so

5. trin ke bnachhiay dhan lobhat hai tajiya teto
gaooan k jaya brikhbhiya maniat hai
IF being VEGETARIAN were to Please GOD..then the Cows are Vegetarians..IF leaving wealth and greed were to please God..then the born of cows and trees would be muktee

6 IF by attaining the sidhi to fly in the sky were to please GOD..then birds fly all the time..IF Concentration were to Please God..then the Crane and the cat always concentrate

77 IF sleeping on the earth were to please God then all animals sleep on the earth...Flying in the sky doesn't guarantee muktee..if so what about the birds

8 IF merely eating FRUITS alone guaranteed muktee what about monkeys and animals that eat only fruits IF by remaining hidden were muktee..then bhoo
ts remain hidden always

9. IF staying in water were to please God then what about the fishes

10 IF praying to the Sun got us muktee..the Sunflower does this daily....and the kami flower does it daily to the moon..muktee is not this way

11 If mere "Names" were to please God then NARAYAN is the name of the Turtle, crocodile as well as the tandoa... the Kanwal Flower is named the Kwalnabh...but mere names don't give us muktee

12. All MILKMAIDS are called GOPINATHS, all cowherds are called dhencharee and mahants can be called Rishikesh ...NAMES alone cannot give us muktee

13. The MOTH is called MADHAV, the ATERU is called KHANIYAH and KANS was killed by JAMDOOT

14. EK SHIV bhai, ek gayeh fir ek bhaiyeh
Ram Chander Krishan ke avtar BHEE anek hain
One SHIV was born and died..then another and another came and went
Ram Chandr and Krishan were born many many times

15. Brahma Vishnu Vedas Samrities happened many many times..again and again

There are many more such kabits but the central message is the same...WAHEGURU is NOT ATTAINED by empty rituals of Bathing, keeping silent, standing on one leg, burning the body, piercing the body, fasting, living in Jungles, staying away from people, EATING ONLY FRUITS, VEGETARIANISM, abstaining from meat etc, etc etc etc....Waheguru is only attained by LOVE..Jin PREM keeo tin he PRABH PAIYOH..

Please forgive my umpteen mistakes ..the translation of certain words is beyond me. Any corrections will be welcome..I have tried to retain the central idea of what Guru Ji means.

jarnail Singh


----------

